# Ananias, with his wife Sapphira



## Ronnie T (Oct 12, 2010)

Why do you think they died, their lives taken?
Why were they judged now rather than at Christ's return?
What was the purpose?  The meaning?  Why them?  What's the significance?

Not everyone who sins drops dead.


5And as he heard these words, Ananias fell down and breathed his last; and great fear came over all who heard of it. 
6The young men got up and covered him up, and after carrying him out, they buried him. 

9Then Peter said to her, "Why is it that you have agreed together to put the Spirit of the Lord to the test? Behold, the feet of those who have buried your husband are at the door, and they will carry you out as well." 
10And immediately she fell at his feet and breathed her last, and the young men came in and found her dead, and they carried her out and buried her beside her husband.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 12, 2010)

The Rhua Ha Kodesh , (Holy Spirit)Made the Judgement call that kind of behavior was not going to be tolerated.
It doesn't mean their souls are not saved, but certainly their lives on this earth ended.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 13, 2010)

Ronnie, the Bible has many things recorded that are not fully explained, but it is my opinion that at least part of this narrative is to give warning down through the centuries concerning deceit. They could have promised half and kept half or a third and kept two-thirds. So the issue is not the amount promised as much as the fulfillment of what we say we will do. 

Secondly, it shows that God sometimes acts immediately, not allowing for a hasty "repentance" on our part. FAIR WARNING! God is not deceived and will not be mocked. While He may not deal with our unrepentant sin today, He will call all into account some day.

And one final thought..... 
God works to bring the best out of the worst. Here, He uses what must be considered a bad example of behavior to teach a lesson on good behavior. Having read the story, I doubt if many are inclined to follow in A's & S's footprints.

And LJ, I agree on your point regarding salvation. When saved people make themselves a liability to the spreading of the Gospel, God may terminate their service on Earth, that they not lead others astray. How many personal ministries have been decommissioned by God, as a result of the sinful behavior of the individual?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 13, 2010)

Do we really know that this only happened then?It still may be happening but we only know someone died.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 13, 2010)

There are many unknows concerning those two people and their outcome.
I've pondered it a lot in my life.
One things for sure, according to scripture, it put the fear of God in the early church.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re:*



THREEJAYS said:


> Do we really know that this only happened then?It still may be happening but we only know someone died.



That is a great point!


----------



## apoint (Oct 13, 2010)

I am positive That Gods taking away still happens now today. He is merciful and postpones it at times and He is merciful and takes them immediately too. We are all destined sooner or later, all in Gods time, His ways are not our ways, but pay attention to His ways.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 13, 2010)

Just for clarity, what are you positive of......

That God takes them before they destroy other people... or
God takes them on into heaven before they totally destroy themselves?


----------



## gtparts (Oct 13, 2010)

THREEJAYS said:


> Do we really know that this only happened then?It still may be happening but we only know someone died.




I don't see where anyone suggested that  it doesn't happen in modern times or that it was something that only occurred in the distant past. In fact, I am quite certain that it happens right up to the present.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 13, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Just for clarity, what are you positive of......
> 
> That God takes them before they destroy other people... or
> God takes them on into heaven before they totally destroy themselves?



Speaking for myself,.... yes and yes.


----------



## apoint (Oct 13, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Just for clarity, what are you positive of......
> 
> That God takes them before they destroy other people... or
> God takes them on into heaven before they totally destroy themselves?



I'm positive God still intervenes in peoples lives and may lengthen or shorten lives.
 Both. Before they do more harm to themselves and others. A persons tongue can be a terrible thing.  It's what comes out that defiles the body. 
God is not called

THE WORD for nothing.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 13, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Speaking for myself,.... yes and yes.



I would never claim that you're wrong,
and it is certainly possible,
but I don't know any scripture that would
cause me to hold that as nothing more than
an opinion.

But I do understand that God works in and within our lives today as He wishes.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 13, 2010)

apoint said:


> I'm positive God still intervenes in peoples lives and may lengthen or shorten lives.
> Both. Before they do more harm to themselves and others. A persons tongue can be a terrible thing.  It's what comes out that defiles the body.
> God is not called
> 
> THE WORD for nothing.



Gotcha,  I agree.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Not too long ago,my Pastor preached on this.He called his sermon,"The Church that no one wanted to join."

Imagine how many vows,we have made and broken.They are not forgotten,we have to be urgent IMO,to ask forgiveness,for our lack of obedience.

I feel the Heavy Hand of THE LORD,through conviction and guilt.Why the husband and wife in the OP?....I don't know!

I know that I fail HIM in one respect or another,Daily.I thank HIM for HIS Mercy.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 13, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Not too long ago,my Pastor preached on this.He called his sermon,"The Church that no one wanted to join."
> 
> Imagine how many vows,we have made and broken.They are not forgotten,we have to be urgent IMO,to ask forgiveness,for our lack of obedience.
> 
> ...




The Church that no one wanted to join."
That is hilarious!
I've never thought of it that way.  I think I'd go on down 
to Corinth to join.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 13, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Not too long ago,my Pastor preached on this.He called his sermon,"The Church that no one wanted to join."
> 
> Imagine how many vows,we have made and broken.They are not forgotten,we have to be urgent IMO,to ask forgiveness,for our lack of obedience.
> 
> ...



Why them and not me??

.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Why them and not me??
> 
> .



Exactly!
It will make you think."JESUS,is THE Same,yesterday,today,and forever."
Why them and not me?
It is frightening to me,not to be able to live up to HIS Standards.Thank GOD THE FATHER,for HIS SON JESUS,who knows my heart,better than I do.


----------



## Israel (Oct 14, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Exactly!
> It will make you think."JESUS,is THE Same,yesterday,today,and forever."
> Why them and not me?
> It is frightening to me,not to be able to live up to HIS Standards.Thank GOD THE FATHER,for HIS SON JESUS,who knows my heart,better than I do.



Consider the mercy of God.
Also consider that the first church was composed of folks following an outcast and criminal...and a threat to Rome (the world).
What they knew of Jesus and the church is far different than most of us have yet experienced...we follow a Jesus whose name is posted on billboards and fills the airwaves...who is accepted as "nice".
They were relatively untainted by the thousands of years of hypocrisy, compromise, distortion, and religious pollutions.
They were introducing hypocrisy to something whose beginnings were pure.
God looks at us with great pity for having little experience of the power they tasted and for being born into something that is, for the most part, still to be escaped.
God is merciful. 
He doesn't blame us for not knowing better.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Why do you think they died, their lives taken?
> Why were they judged now rather than at Christ's return?
> What was the purpose?  The meaning?  Why them?  What's the significance?
> 
> ...



Honesty and truth are very important in man's moral behaviours. The Spirit of Truth, God, is not a trickster. When the new christian church was being birthed  and as it had been with the ministry of Jesus the fullfullments of prophecy were not only symbolic but also physical. The spark of life was the combination of both the physical and the spiritual. Where the hand went so did the heart. Lambs were not kinda lambs. Desciples were not kinda desciples. Truth was not kinda of the truth. And God's prophecy was not kinda prophecy.

What does that say to our times I am not certain. I know this however,  worry for our survival  and security gives us all a poker face. It is as if we are deaf and dumb, heartless to, "I have given you life in abundance." We play half hands in our dealings as if the Kingdom is feel good, baby kissing politics but really pie in the sky, get ahead, wool over your eyes...bla bla.

For Ananias and his wife Saffiria they are precursers to the prophecy that the Temple would fall. Their deaths is the the fullfillment of prophecy which says if you don't honnor your father and mother, if you mock the spirit, if you are less than honest, your days will be short or shortened.  

Exodus 20:12
Honour thy father and thy mother: that thy days may be long upon the land which the LORD thy God giveth thee.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Matthew 15:4 For God said, 'Honor your father and mother' and 'Anyone who curses his father or mother must be put to death.'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Matthew 19:19 honor your father and mother,' and 'love your neighbor as yourself.'"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mark 7:10 For Moses said, 'Honor your father and your mother,' and, 'Anyone who curses his father or mother must be put to death.'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mark 10:19 You know the commandments: 'Do not murder, do not commit adultery, do not steal, do not give false testimony, do not defraud, honor your father and mother.'"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Luke 18:20 You know the commandments: 'Do not commit adultery, do not murder, do not steal, do not give false testimony, honor your father and mother.'"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Deuteronomy 5:16 "Honor your father and your mother, as the LORD your God has commanded you, so that you may live long and that it may go well with you in the land the LORD your God is giving you.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Deuteronomy 5:33 Walk in all the way that the LORD your God has commanded you, so that you may live and prosper and prolong your days in the land that you will possess.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 14, 2010)

James 5:12 (King James Version)


 12But above all things, my brethren, swear not, neither by heaven, neither by the earth, neither by any other oath: but let your yea be yea; and your nay, nay; lest ye fall into condemnation.

Or perhaps more easily grasped....

James 5:12 (HCSB)

 12 Now above all, my brothers, do not swear, either by heaven or by earth or with any other oath. Your "yes" must be "yes," and your "no" must be "no," so that you won't fall under judgment.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 14, 2010)

This story is given after telling about a man named Joseph whom the apostles called Barnabas. He had with all good intention, we assume, sold a field and gave the money to the church. Now I suspect that word spread concerning what he had done. People were probably thinking what an honorable thing he had done. Well Ananias and his wife were probably envious of this honor that people were crediting to Barnabas so they manipulated a plan in which no intention was for good, all they were doing was trying to buy that same honor for half price. Why were they killed, I can't say but I suspect that it was a sign to the early church. I actually think although I don't care to explain that it is the same context when Paul said "this is why many of you have fallen asleep"


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 14, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> This story is given after telling about a man named Joseph whom the apostles called Barnabas. He had with all good intention, we assume, sold a field and gave the money to the church. Now I suspect that word spread concerning what he had done. People were probably thinking what an honorable thing he had done. Well Ananias and his wife were probably envious of this honor that people were crediting to Barnabas so they manipulated a plan in which no intention was for good, all they were doing was trying to buy that same honor for half price. Why were they killed, I can't say but I suspect that it was a sign to the early church. I actually think although I don't care to explain that it is the same context when Paul said "this is why many of you have fallen asleep"



Great point.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 19, 2010)

Israel said:


> Consider the mercy of God.
> Also consider that the first church was composed of folks following an outcast and criminal...and a threat to Rome (the world).
> What they knew of Jesus and the church is far different than most of us have yet experienced...we follow a Jesus whose name is posted on billboards and fills the airwaves...who is accepted as "nice".
> They were relatively untainted by the thousands of years of hypocrisy, compromise, distortion, and religious pollutions.
> ...


 
Excellent point(s) as well. 

Fot the times I DID know better and chose the wrong path, I'm making restitution. The prayerful digging into those old things is painful, but worth every pound of guilt off my shoulders to make it right. My bad that the change of heart was 'delayed'.  

The things the Acts story teach us is to make ammends right quick. Consider Zacchaeus in Luke 19.


----------

